# best dust mop for hardwood floors?



## bamsmom (Nov 9, 2007)

my husband has refinished the original oak floors in our house, so i would like to purchase a dust mop for everyday use...i've had a plain old Swiffer in the past and have never been overly impressed with it (it always seemed like i was just moving the dirt all over the floor instead of picking it up with the Swiffer.) we'd like to keep these floors in good shape as long as possible, so i want a dust mop that is easy to use every day...i was hoping some of you mamas would have some advice as to which dust mop you've had the most luck with! TIA!


----------



## oneKnight (Aug 4, 2006)

I have one that is sortof like an oversized swiffer, rectangular head that has a removable/washable microfiber cover. Picks up doghair better than a traditional broom. I wouldn't recomend it for sand, it's more for light-weight crumbs/dust/hair.

Since I pick up a lot of dog hair with mine, I comb it over the trash can with a wide-toothed doggy comb and get as much hair off before I wash it.

Got it at WalMart, there are several brands. The better one is Rubbermaid (I think) and is sold in the back of the hardware section with "professional-style" cleaning supplies. The microfiber cover is much beefier (fluffier?) than the one sold in the regular cleaning aisle. You can also get replacement or spare covers.


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

I have something like this OUr whole house is hardwood or linoleum and it works well. I got a hot pink one so my kids would think it would be cool to vacuum.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oneKnight* 
The better one is Rubbermaid (I think) and is sold in the back of the hardware section with "professional-style" cleaning supplies. The microfiber cover is much beefier (fluffier?) than the one sold in the regular cleaning aisle. You can also get replacement or spare covers.

I don't typically go to Walmart but I think I will for this. I really need something that works!


----------



## I Fly (Jul 8, 2002)

I have a miele vacuum - a model that is designed primarily for hardwoods. It has another attachment with an air-driven rotating brush for the couple rugs we have. Anyway, I vacuum all the time. I think it is the most effective way to keep the little grit and dust up, which is what causes scratches. I also put protective felt pads on anything that might get pushed across the floor, and rarely drag anything across the floor. We also usually leave our shoes at the door. Also, it really helped to keep our dog outside all the time. If you have a pet inside, just make sure their claws are on rugs when they are excited.

Keep rugs down at the entrances and vacuum them regularly - on top and under. I have a couple braided ones that are small enough to go in the laundry. I wash them every couple months.

I used a swiffer on the hardwoods at a house we rented for a week, and didn't like it nearly as much as my system. I spent $600 or so on my vacuum, but it is still working extremely well 6 years later. I expect it will last another 5 years or more. Most vacuums are built to last 2-3 years.


----------



## Luckiestgirl (Nov 10, 2004)

I use the Method system with the bamboo sweeper clothes and reusable microfiber cloth. The almond floor oil smells great, and a bottle lasts forever.


----------



## mizlizzy (Jun 14, 2008)

Wool ones are excellent, but more expensive than cotton and synthetic and can be hard to find. The lanolin in the fibers and the static electricity really help to collect dust.

Ok, I take if back about being uber expensive and hard to find. Just found one source on line for $30:
http://www.sla-dust.com/


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Luckiestgirl* 
The almond floor oil smells great

A definite no no if someone has nut allergies.


----------



## Think of Winter (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mizlizzy* 
Wool ones are excellent, but more expensive than cotton and synthetic and can be hard to find. The lanolin in the fibers and the static electricity really help to collect dust.

Ok, I take if back about being uber expensive and hard to find. Just found one source on line for $30:
http://www.sla-dust.com/

Interesting! I have baskets full of wool scraps that need to find a purpose. I wonder if wool fabric or loose felt would work?


----------

